# Gettin' the lead out



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

DA GOAT had a vinyl top, but no more. The lead work looks like ass in a few places, I heard vinyl top cars had a quickie lead job done. So, now I want to get the lead out and replace it with filler. Has anyone done this? What kind of filler do I use? Is there anything to look out for? I already have protective gear and a torch.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

When I did mine, I went back with Eastwood's "no lead" body solder and got it as good as I could, then finished it off with thin skim coat of regular filler. It turned out nice.

Bear


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

another option would be (all metal) filler should be availible at your local paint store


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

blackplate65 said:


> another option would be (all metal) filler should be availible at your local paint store


This stuff is AWESOME!


----------

